# Operation Gumby Overlord



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

So Adam @Gumby-cr messages me last week and drops some bait in the water. He says "Hey Hick....you got a Modus tool?" Like an idiot I respond...."sure do, best tool in the box I reckon". :kicknuts:

He says "Great, I've got some 8 year old Perdomos that are all really tight, but should smoke well if you have a Modus to clear them". :der:
I'll bet he was grinnin like a mule eatin briars through a barb wire fence.........

Well y'all that know me, know Ima SUCKER for aged baccy.... So we agree that he will send one my way to enjoy......as long as I report if its better using the Modus to open it up. With all the goings on at the Hickstead lately I didn't think much of it until he sent an additional message a few days later.

"The Perdomos are on the way......and a couple extra friends MIGHT have dropped in the box."

A little history, Gumby-cr has already laid down a carpet bomb on me that I still havent recovered from. I was able to take a pot shot at him with some out of print CFED a while ago. In hindsight that was a pretty dumb move for a Hick like me because he responded with a trifecta punch as punishment that left no way to retaliate. He's hit me with so many different brands at this point I don't know of any to return fire with. Not to mention this beating included unmentionables and pipe baccy that will be posted in the appropriate space! I'm cryin UNCLE!

@Gumby-cr is a serial psycho in such a good way I can't even put words to it. So Adam ifn' you hear banjo music on the river....paddle faster brother cause Ima gonna find a way to hurt yo. >>

What amazes me is there are a bunch in this batch that I have been wanting to sample, but can't catch them as singles or in mixed packs....he nailed a bunch here.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

WTG Gumby! Way to slap the taste outta Hick's mouth.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome @Gumby-cr Hick needed a good kick!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow! That's impressive. Between the sticks and the tins Hick must be staggering!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Picking on hick!! Nice!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice hit @Gumby-cr He definitely deserves . Stay strong we are pulling for ya @Hickorynut

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Sweet killshot, Gumby.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

@Hickorynut So that's where all those other sticks went :grin2: You read the letter that was inside and I meant it sir. Just a warning about that Neanderthal in there. They pack a serious Vitamin N kick. Anyways, like I told you a few days ago--it's the little things :vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey its Pawpaw!


JohnBrody15 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Excellent double-tap @Gumby-cr!!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Atta boy gumby


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice selection and a great diversion @Gumby-cr!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice hit @Gumby-cr although I think you might have forgot to send the Perdomos, I don't see any in that pile !


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Check out the two bellicose in the lower right....they look delicious!!


WNYTony said:


> Nice hit @Gumby-cr although I think you might have forgot to send the Perdomos, I don't see any in that pile !


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All I can think, is poor, poor Ned Beatty. His career never had a chance after that movie...


----------

